# JBJ 12 Gal Nano replacement bulb - HELP!



## fishyfriend (Jun 13, 2016)

As the title states, I have a JBJ 12 gallon Deluxe Nano Cube. I am looking for replacement bulbs for it. I have found a couple of suppliers in the U.S., but with the shipping it comes to $100 for 2 bulbs! Other U.S. suppliers are cheaper, but won't ship to Canada. The bulb is a 24w straight pin combo lamp:
http://www.marinedepot.com/JBJ_12_Gallon_Nano_Cube_Replacement_24_Watt_Combo_Lamp_Aquarium_Replacement_Bulbs-JBJ_Lighting-JB7383-FIAQRPBL-vi.html

Is there a substitute that will work?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yep. Coralife makes one, big als should carry it. You may have to call around to find one in stock.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishyfriend (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks - I will check it out!


----------

